# MPM McDonnell XF-85 Goblin 1:72



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually finished my MPM McDonnell XF-85 Goblin 1:72 earlier this year but just got around to photographing it and posting.

Its a little mix media kit with styrene fuselage and wings, vacuum formed canopy, resin cockpit, seat and instrument panel and various photo-etch fiddly bits.

Enjoy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cute lil thing!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Had to be scary for the pilot climbing into that thing!!! Nice work - I love these odd-ball aircraft.
Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for showing us. You've done a good looking model of a rather bizarre looking aircraft.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I wonder if they ever did any air combat maneuver testing with that thing.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

A very cool and different aircraft... I've looked at the full scale plane at Wright-Pat many times and thought about some guy climbing into it to fight off enemy aircraft....

Really nice work on this!!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!

Found this page with photos and a video:

http://www.diseno-art.com/encyclopedia/strange_vehicles/mcdonnell_xf-85_goblin.html

Will look for more info on flights.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool video - nice to see one in action.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice job on a very cool plane. I've always liked the Goblin.
Your build really brings out the character of the plane.


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

A nice model of an ugly plane! I remember seeing video of it trying to hook back on the "trapeze" thing to connect to the "mother" ship.


----------

